
Start Designing Your Personal Slogans. What, Why and How - RG_hacking
https://blog.swingpulse.com/design-personal-slogan
======
RG_hacking
I've noticed that while journaling some phrases click to me and are impactful
on a daily basis. I've started saving them and using pro-actively to make
better decisions in life.

